# Help With Species Id



## Scotejr (Jul 27, 2016)

Looking for the differences between altuvei and compressor, here is my setup and my fish!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Would need a clearer pic of the fish, but appears to be Compressus


----------



## Scotejr (Jul 27, 2016)

Ægir said:


> Would need a clearer pic of the fish, but appears to be Compressus


Trying to get a good shot with camera phone is hard. Hope this helps. Thanks in advance

ive had it for 12 years now and seems like it's started to grow again, I was misinformed for a while about water change intervals, but I'm doing them monthly at the longest, 1/3 water of the 180g. I had him in a 40 gallon for 9 of the years. Been 3 in this tank and he still won't share the space!


----------



## Scotejr (Jul 27, 2016)

Any thoughts? Or pic still not clear enough?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Here is some reading, and pictures for you to compare : CLICKY


----------



## Scotejr (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the link, I'd read up on that before posting but was thrown off because mine doesn't have any red areas. It was sold to me as "black pirhana" which like the link said could be a mistake, or growth is stunted. I'm not sure, are there any other good insights or places to find info?


----------

